# What is better ? Marantz...



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Am currently looking at the 8003 vs. 7005 models of Marantz Pre pros . I use all XLR jacks for inputs to power amps. What r your thoughts? Both r same price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So from what I can see the 7005 uses the Ancor bay video chip but has Multi EQ XT and the 8003 has the better HQV video processor but only Multi EQ. 
Kind of a tough choice but personally I like the 7005 because of the better version of Audyssey.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Agree on audio processing versus video. 

Will you be using the video processor? 
If so, why?


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Any satellite feed is 1080i that has to be processed to 1080p resolution for HDTV, correct? Doesn't the processing chip set in the receivers do a good job of that, producing a good picture, better than most TV's ? Isn't that the good reason for the better video processing chip? If not enlighten me please....


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

What is the difference in the Audessey and the newer xt version, besides loudness control?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Ancor bay chip does a very good job so in my opinion it would be very hard to tell any difference the one nice thing about the HQV is the ability to adjust individually the color and such on each input. 
The XT version offers much better adjustment on the sub channel and the full range channels.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I guess, I am more of an audio fanatic, so I shall go with the 7005 unless someone has a good argument as not to . But I know Tony db knows his stuff! Thanks so much Mr. Tony!


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, if your display is 1080p, then any 1080i signal will need to be converted. 

The question is where is the best place to do this conversion. You can do it in the source, pre/pro, or display device. In my system I set most of my sources at 1080i and set my pre/pro to through in order to allow my display to do the conversion. Is your display up to the task? What's the native resolution on your display? I'm assuming 1080p based on your comments.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Yes it is 1080p


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Panasonic ZT50? Samsung F8500? JVC RS45?

Could you share the make and model?
I was trying to determine if it would handle the up conversion better or worse than the Marantz.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any consideration for the EMOTIVA XMC-1 with DIRAC LIVE ? 

https://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/coming-soon-xmc-1


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The XT version offers much better adjustment on the sub channel and the full range channels.


Ya know, I always thought MultEQ and MultEQ XT were the same for the sub and differed on the other channels.
I had this page bookmarked, http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/multeq/flavors
Or were you referring to something else...

The reason it's stuck in my head is because it seems easier for me to notice changes to the sub vs the other channels...at least I think so.

:sn:


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Redsand is correct. They're the same for the sub channel. For my room I went with XT. I have an AT Screen, so knew I would be needing some EQ on my fronts. I'd highly recommend XT or XT32 as the minimum if you're going to use room correction at all. The Anthem system is also good to my ears.


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

eclipse911t said:


> Redsand is correct. They're the same for the sub channel. For my room I went with XT. I have an AT Screen, so knew I would be needing some EQ on my fronts. I'd highly recommend XT or XT32 as the minimum if you're going to use room correction at all. The Anthem system is also good to my ears.


Use of the XT32 is pretty neat, especially when you have more than one sub. Having a Marantz has taught me a few things, but am getting a miniDSP this weekend for more room correction features.


----------

